# LED floodlight problem......expert advice appreciated.



## Dave7 (10 Feb 2020)

We have just had 2 LED security lights fitted (replacing 2 old knackered lights).
They were fitted by a fully qualified electrician as they needed new external cable/wiring.
The problem is.......some of the actual LEDs are continually lit up day & night......low power but still lit. Both lights are lit up in the same pattern ie not all the LEDs
Photo shows what I mean.
The electrician thinks there is something not right except, as I say, both lights are exactly the same.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (10 Feb 2020)

I bet you have some sort of Passive IR switch on there or a neon indicator on the light switch.

LEDs light up with so little power that even the close proximity of power will make them glow. My bed-side light can be made to glow by just touching it. On my outside light which I replaced with an LED bulb, I had to disconnect the tiny little neon indicator.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Feb 2020)

Yellow Saddle said:


> I bet you have some sort of Passive IR switch on there or a neon indicator on the light switch.
> 
> LEDs light up with so little power that even the close proximity of power will make them glow. My bed-side light can be made to glow by just touching it. On my outside light which I replaced with an LED bulb, I had to disconnect the tiny little neon indicator.


Just googled reviews of these lights and apparently its a common problem.
As you suggest it seems to be to do with the earth.
I dont know if they have those 'neon indicators' you mention but the electrician is back here tomorrow so I will check that out.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (10 Feb 2020)

You have homework.

https://lamphq.com/led-lights-glow/

(so do I)


----------



## Bazzer (10 Feb 2020)

It may be residual current. Lights on our landing were replaced with LEDs and I installed some in a step in the porch. Both glow dimly when off, but it is only noticeable in the dark. The circuits are sound, but it only needs a very small current to make them glow.
But other LEDs I have installed, including security lights don't do it.
IIRC a resistor built into the LED circuit stops the glow, but personally I just live with the glow.

Edit: Have you checked what the current draw is? Given their position putting a multimeter on them might be impractical, but have you tried turning off all circuits and see if they glow? If they don't, by a process of elimination, you will not only identify the circuit the lights are on, but by switching off the appliances on that circuit, you should get an idea of the draw and whether cost wise it is worth worrying about.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Feb 2020)

Bazzer said:


> It may be residual current. Lights on our landing were replaced with LEDs and I installed some in a step in the porch. Both glow dimly when off, but it is only noticeable in the dark. The circuits are sound, but it only needs a very small current to make them glow.
> But other LEDs I have installed, including security lights don't do it.
> IIRC a resistor built into the LED circuit stops the glow, but personally I just live with the glow.
> 
> Edit: Have you checked what the current draw is? Given their position putting a multimeter on them might be impractical, but have you tried turning off all circuits and see if they glow? If they don't, by a process of elimination, you will not only identify the circuit the lights are on, but by switching off the appliances on that circuit, you should get an idea of the draw and whether cost wise it is worth worrying about.


Upshot is.......I got a refund on those lights and installed a different make......no problems now.
Thanks.


----------

